# i like that boom boom pow!



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 21, 2009)

haha i love that new song.
anywho this was my look for work today.
XOXO

MAC
untitled paint
sushi flower e/s
post haste e/s
seedy pearl e/s
electric eel e/s
sharp e/s
eyepopping e/s
crystal avalanche e/s
sugarshot e/s
reflects teal glitter
smolder e/l
blacktrack fluidline
dazzlelash mascara
brune e/s on brows
med drk mineralize powder to contour
dollymix blush
grand duo blush
stripdown l/l
cherish l/s
nymphette l/g


----------



## tattoosofships (Mar 21, 2009)

This is SO amazing!<3


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 21, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 21, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!!
The make up you're wearing is just like what I'm wearing right now!
but yours looks a lot better.

This is fabulous.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoa!
You are so creative with your FOTDs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 21, 2009)

simply amazing!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 21, 2009)

Skill, woman.  You has it.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

You have an amazing talent!  So gorgeous!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 21, 2009)

Very funky. You got skills!!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 21, 2009)

so lovely.. wow


----------



## RobinG (Mar 21, 2009)

Very Very pretty!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 21, 2009)

Very pretty <3


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 21, 2009)

Oooohh soo fun and springy!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 21, 2009)

That is stunning!! love love love the color combo. so much.


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_HOLY SHIT!!
The make up you're wearing is just like what I'm wearing right now!
but yours looks a lot better.

This is fabulous._

 
im sure it looks great!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks lovers!


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 21, 2009)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 21, 2009)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

So Stunning!! You are simply beautiful all the time!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 21, 2009)

Gorgeous! Stunning. Flawless! I love it


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 21, 2009)

very awesome


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 21, 2009)

You look stunning, I'm tired so this might not make sense but it's like a peice of art turned inside out instead of the art being framed, the art IS the frame for your eyes.   Okay that sounds silly but I can't quite articulate the 'Wow' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You are gorgeous and the makeup is awe inspiring :-D


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 21, 2009)

Simply beautiful - I love the colours!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 21, 2009)

I love everything about this look!


----------



## nunu (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, now that is HOT!


----------



## gabi1129 (Mar 21, 2009)

that is really hot! i love everything about it!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 21, 2009)

i love you


----------



## comeandtakeit (Mar 21, 2009)

absolutely GORGEOUS!
you look amazing!!!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2009)

You are truly an artist.
Brilliant.
And to top it off you are one gorgeous lady


----------



## jollystuikie (Mar 21, 2009)

This look is awesome!


----------



## fintia (Mar 21, 2009)

awesome


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 21, 2009)

very hot!


----------



## Breanne Angelo (Mar 21, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 21, 2009)

i love the tear duct highlight.


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 22, 2009)

that´s really nice! ^^


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy hotness, love it!


----------



## amrogers78 (Mar 22, 2009)

Those colors look absolutely gorgeous on you!  Your talent is crazy!!!!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 15, 2010)

LOVE this lip color


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 16, 2010)

girl u went all out did u wear this to the counter ?


----------



## Ingenue (Dec 16, 2010)

I love this!


----------



## MamaLaura (Dec 16, 2010)

Haven't seen your face in a while! Nice look!


----------



## Wandalemur (Dec 18, 2010)

You look beautiful in everything. A-mazing.


----------

